# 2005 Autocruise Alloy Wheel sizes



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any old brochures or spec. on 2005 Autocruise (Starblazer), which may have these details:-

What I wish to find out is the internal rim width of the optional alloy wheels fitted on a 2005 Autocruise Starblazer SL.

And the reason, if they are 5.5" width then the maximum recommended tyre width is 215mm, but if they are 6.0" then I can fit 225mm width. Coupled with using winter tyres, this will increase the footprint, and so give much better traction on soft and/or wet ground, and as these are wider, dropping the pressure by 2 - 3 psi, will give up to 10% greater footprint.

This will not only give more grip on soft ground, but will also reduce the "sinking" effect on soft ground by spreading the weight over a greater area.

If I can't otherwise obtain this info I will have to get a tyre taken off to measure the internal rims.

Although I could fit 225mm width tyres to 5.5" rims and get away with it, if this is not recommended by tyre manufacturers, I could jepardise insurance payouts, if in an accident in the future.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I know what restricts the wheel/tyre width on my van and that is clearance between the wheel/tyre and the shock absorber on the back axle.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

No need to take a tyre/wheel off - IIRC any good tyre dealer will have a caliper thingy that will measure the rim width working from the outside. They used to use such a thing to calibrate the balancer when balancing wheels.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> I know what restricts the wheel/tyre width on my van and that is clearance between the wheel/tyre and the shock absorber on the back axle.


Ok, now measured distances to shocks, and have 16mm on existing tyres. As replacements are 10mm wider overall, so this gap will close by 5mm, so not a problem in my case.
I have now measured the rims externally, and have a little over 6.5" so I assume they are 6" internally, then ok for 225 tyres.

Now ordered Vredestein Comtrac winter 225/70R 15C 112 tyres for late October delivery - £113 each include vat and delivery.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

TR5 said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Sounds logical to me.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

It's been a long wait, but my Vredestein Comtrac Winters will be in early next week.
I have increased tyre width from 215 to 225 to give more spead of load also.


----------

